# Turbo KA24E



## 90_hardbody (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok i am new with all this nissan stuff but i was wonder in if the KA24E can be turboed? I was also wondering if there is any ECM's out there out of like a 240 or somethin that would help the performance?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this thread is kinda old now, but yes it can be turboed. Check out some of the tuner forums likeStreetCarForums.com - street car and race car discussion forum that unites automotive enthusiasts. - Powered by vBulletin




Ok i am new with all this nissan stuff but i was wonder in if the KA24E can be turboed? I was also wondering if there is any ECM's out there out of like a 240 or somethin that would help the performance?
90_hardbody is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------

